

Mobjectify - Prototype your mobile website or webapp - aqrashik
http://www.mobjectify.com/edit/

======
mynegation
Very cool!

A bug that I noticed: if you reload the page or re-navigate to the editing,
mockup (right panel) shows the same content, however central panel becomes
empty. Usability suggestion: in creation of a list it would be handy if I
could "Add item on pressing Enter". List items cannot be linked to lead to
other pages, but I guess this feature is on the top of your list ;-)

~~~
aqrashik
Thanks for the feedback. You're right, when reloading the page, it currently
does not remember the previous state so you would have to click on the
individual widgets to expand them again.

Linked items can lead to other pages, you just need to click the link item and
enter a page name or url in the link input. I probably need to make this more
obvious somehow.

As for the addition of items on enter, it just seems to have been missed
somehow, it really should be available from a usability point of view.

Thanks again for your feedback

------
briggsbio
Don't mean to troll... But it would be good if their website was mobile
friendly!?

~~~
aqrashik
I agree, but the problem is that I was unable to find a suitable way to allow
Rich text editing on mobile devices (atleast on iPhone and N95), so in its
current form it is not very usable on mobile devices

------
aam1r
Great app. I agree with maushu, it would be neat to have it auto-refresh. Was
this a weekend project?

~~~
aqrashik
Nope, it was hardly a weekend app, took me quite a long time, partly because I
tend to keep getting distracted by trivial stuff.

This app taught me what a MVP really means, there's a whole lot of stuff like
a user and project management system, that I have coded for it which I kinda
had to semi-disable so that I could just put something out there.

If I hadn't gotten so frustrated with the app seemingly never getting
finished, I would have probably added a lot more features.

------
maushu
Better would be to automatically refresh.

~~~
aqrashik
Yes, I'm trying to figure out what would be the best way to auto-refresh
changes without there being a brief blank window while the page is refreshing.
Having a page repeatedly go blank when refreshing might be distractive or even
irritating to the user.

